# Another Hotel Cook!!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wife was discharged today, she has an appt tomorrow and we have to get a game plan. Oldest son was admited last night to start a few week treatment for an infection he has. Treatment is similar to Chemo and will have him down for a while. 

In the mean time, had to use the free gas poolside!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't be lookin around while your cooking at the poolside. pay close attention to your meat.
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> don't be lookin around while your cooking at the poolside. pay close attention to your meat.
> jack


Always watchin the meat..... college town, hahaha


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

SEC softball tournament starts today. I’ve had to take the wife down several times this year. We usually stay off Archer at the Courtyard or Springhill Suites.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good looking food Jaster. I’ll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Keep going Jaster! All the blessing and wishes in the world for you and your family!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Prayers to you and yours for healing and comfort amidst the turbulent times and uncertainty. GOD knows. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you've got the right attitude and trying to make the best out of a not so ideal situation. Still praying for you and your family Jaster, keep us updated please.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Best wishes for speedy recoveries for your family!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep


finfever61 said:


> SEC softball tournament starts today. I’ve had to take the wife down several times this year. We usually stay off Archer at the Courtyard or Springhill Suites.


 We always stay off Archer. Yes very busy week down here, hotels ae scarce and expensive. I need to find a piece of land on the out skirts to park a camper as longvas we have been coming here!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah we try to schedule appointments when there are no events going on. There’s a lot of land south of Lake City that would be reasonably price for the current market. Good luck


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Hoping you guys will catch a break……

Where did you find a Grill that will turn Hot Dogs into Shrimp? I got to get me one of those……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Hoping you guys will catch a break……
> 
> Where did you find a Grill that will turn Hot Dogs into Shrimp? I got to get me one of those……
> 
> ...


That magic publix shrimp..... I have rarely bought and cooked previously frozen shrimp... but it wasn't half bad


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot Jaster, I've grilled my shrimp out of the baitwell before!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Shoot Jaster, I've grilled my shrimp out of the baitwell before!


Oh thats the reason I always buy live, lol. And use the little ones first!


----------

